

Starbucks: Mobile payments catching on -- 1 million so far - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/02/starbucks-a-million-mobile-payments.html

======
capstone
Original post:

[http://blogs.starbucks.com/blogs/customer/archive/2011/02/15...](http://blogs.starbucks.com/blogs/customer/archive/2011/02/15/a-milestone-
of-a-million.aspx)

